# Without WI FI function



## anavlis (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi! I have an iPhone 4s -16GB and I was having a problem to connect to wi-fi. I tried to reset networks settings, but in the middle of this process, my iphone turned off. I turned it on again and the wifi button disappeared. I restored my device following the instructions from apple, but it did not work! Please, anyone can help me?

I have attached a picture for understanding!

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure you correctly restored the iPhone? 

:stop: *Do note that resetting the iPhone back to factory settings will remove ALL personal files. Make sure to do a backup of your device and files BEFORE follow this guide.*

Follow this instead:

How to wipe an iPhone | How to erase an iPhone - How-To - PC Advisor


----------

